# Just Uncovered an Iver Racer With A Schwinn Drumbrake !!



## Handyman (Sep 4, 2017)

I was recently lucky enough to purchase this Iver Johnson, model 90A, "Special Racer" that had been sitting in a Seekonk, MA cellar for over 50 years.  Although a little rough around the edges, I believe the bike is 100% original, right down to the grips, except for the wheelset.  On the positive side I have the correct wheelset for this bike in my barn. The only thing I've done to this bike so far is spray it down with degreaser several times as it was barely visable under all the gunk. I have several other Iver Racers, but this is my first 90A !  Pete in Fitchburg






Bike Has 26" wheels




Serial #485897 puts the bike about 1928, double gold hairline pinstriping is in decent shape in many areas. 




Special Racer decal on downtube is in fairly good condition




Chainring is the detachable type, only on the 90A Iver Racers, 24 tooth




Schwinn drumbrake looks quite odd on an Iver racer




Looks like the original handbrake



Seat is the correct and original Brooks B15 Champion Standard




Rear hub is the correct Iver Johnson "BK" stamped track hub but on the wrong wheel



Rear of Schwinn drumbrake




Saved the best for last.....a beautiful gold Iver badge with great patina on a nickel plated headtube.   Below the headtube is the correct narrow nickel plated racing fork.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 4, 2017)

Here is a pic of the pedals on this racer.  I have seen this exact pedal on several  Iver Racers before and believe they were original equipment for some years.  In most all the catalogs you see, they say "Star Racing" or "Star Rattrap" pedals.  Most all the racers I own have Star Pedals.  However, in the 1928 Iver Johnson catalog, when you look under the "Pedals" category, it simply says "Racing".  I believe this is the pedal that was used for a few years around 1928.  Does anyone recognize this pedal?? 
 Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

Love those pins and that downtube decal Pete! Thinking that brake set-up is a good chunk o' change:eek:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 4, 2017)

Major score nice bike and components - congrats !


----------



## jkent (Sep 4, 2017)

Very interested in the drum brake setup if you decide to part with it.
JKent


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2017)

WOW !!! Very Cool Find !!!! Glad it found the right home.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2017)

I'd leave the brake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Sep 5, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'd leave the brake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I like that addition too! Do with it what you will, but sometimes it's cool to have the last iteration of the bike's life intact in the case of mods like this.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Great bicycle!
I echo @Krautwaggen s sentiment.
Whatever wheels you decide to use, it'll be a cool bike.
If it were mine I'd need both sets, as I'd probably be riding it till I rapidly wore one set out! lol


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 6, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great bicycle!
> I echo @Krautwaggen s sentiment.
> Whatever wheels you decide to use, it'll be a cool bike.
> If it were mine I'd need both sets, as I'd probably be riding it till I rapidly wore one set out! lol



I think I would keep the drum brake, because whoever set that up made it into a smart street rider.


----------



## sarmis (Sep 10, 2017)

A Caber snaked the drum and lever already.  
It wasn't me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2017)

sarmis said:


> A Caber snaked the drum and lever already.
> It wasn't me.




Of course they did... hard to pass up 1500 bux... oh well history lost I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2017)

sarmis said:


> A Caber snaked the drum and lever already.
> It wasn't me.




That's actually a shame


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2017)

Probably was on that bike since 1938 ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Sep 10, 2017)

How does     the drum react in a panic stop situation.  And the dual drum will it stop before going into potholes


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2017)

Heard through the grapevine that that set up sold for less then 500... who's the troll who screwed the owner? Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2017)

buickmike said:


> How does     the drum react in a panic stop situation.  And the dual drum will it stop before going into potholes




It will stop... the only set up that sucks is the hi flange front and drum rear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Sep 10, 2017)

Look if. I build the wheelset with drums f+r. The first time I'll have to stop quickly to avoid hitting a car or other obstructions.-I doubt they will stop in time. They look trick on the bike But impractical


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Look if. I build the wheelset with drums f+r. The first time I'll have to stop quickly to avoid hitting a car or other obstructions.-I doubt they will stop in time. They look trick on the bike But impractical




If your pads are good and set up right yer good. I had dual drums on a 41 and 46 and they stopped better then most coasters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Sep 10, 2017)

what is with some of you guys, dumb ass move, snakes, troll, screwed the owner.....i know its a forum but arent we better than this. i love prewar ballooners but i love my old racers just as much. i love bikes as found, unmolested, barn finds etc every bike has a story, if they could talk. this is a great racer, a 90a seldom seen. i thought the brake was cool prob been on there forever, i loved it. the wheelset would have been off the bike before i got in the house. 26 inch wheel set with a schwinn drum brake on a rare special racer, it would be gone in a heartbeat if it was mine. this is just my opinion. would you leave a set of high flange paramount hubs with 27 inch wheels on your original autocycle because they had been on there a long time. as for what he sold the brake and lever for, thats his business, cant someone get a fair good deal once in awhile. it might have paid for the price or a good part of the bike...again not my business. no i didnt buy the drum brake or even contact him on it. i just hat to see some of these posts turn into a grade school slam books remember those......ok enough said congrats on a rare iver racer. ... looking foward to seening it with a correct or period wood wheelset....... you know i wonder what a schwinn pogo seat would look like on the bike.......enjoy


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 10, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Heard through the grapevine that that set up sold for less then 500... who's the troll who screwed the owner? Wow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The grapevine might be lying.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 10, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> The grapevine might be lying.




Are you suggesting someone may have misled him just to watch the ensuing mayhem? Can't imagine who would be that twisted.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 11, 2017)

well this has been weird


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 16, 2017)

Not so easy to tell from the pic but it looks like the rims have knurled/grooved sidewalls for rim brakes.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 16, 2017)

This is for rustjunkie, the wheels are stamped "Rigida" 27" x 1 1/4" made in France, CHROMAGE ??  They do have, as you described. a knurled or groved edge.  Personally have never seen this type before. See pic.................


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 16, 2017)

Handyman said:


> This is for rustjunkie, the wheels are stamped "Rigida" 27" x 1 1/4" made in France, CHROMAGE ??  They do have, as you described. a knurled or groved edge.  Personally have never seen this type before. See pic.................
> 
> View attachment 676959




Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Don't know a bunch about them, but I think they came on 1970s "entry level" bikes such as Peugeot...?


----------



## Iverider (Sep 18, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Don't know a bunch about them, but I think they came on 1970s "entry level" bikes such as Peugeot...?




 Stock on the UO8 I believe. Nothin special.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 19, 2017)

here's the velobase for those rims - they date as mid-60s forward
Rigida has been making good rims for a long time, and I think they could date earlier.
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=6db5b974-02b6-4fc0-a48e-7d1541b18e8f&Enum=107

I put over 25,000 mi on a pair of  Rigida 1320 rims, outlasting the Zeus Gran Sport hubs they were built on.


----------

